# Window AC unit, available in UK where ?



## SolarNova

Greetings.

So im sorting out where i can buy all the neccesery components for a specialised PC liquid cooling system im going to be undertaking.

One component, a Window AC Unit, is proving very dificult to find.

Whilst they seem to be readily available and easy to find in the US, in the UK they seem non existant. The few i have found can only be purchased brand new(expensive) and there are not many options.

Buying one new is out of the question, ill be striping it down and heavily modding it, which could lead to me breaking it and having to try agian with another unit. So i cant be spending £200+ per unit.
Equaly out of the question is buying a more common portable AC unit available in the UK, as they are all tower/upright units with the evaporator mounted up high above the condenser and compressor, no good for my modding purposes.

Does anyone have any idea where i should be looking, when the time does come to buy, to find second hand Window mounted AC units in the UK ?

----yes you probably guesed correctly, im creating a chilled system, subzero infact----

Cheers


----------



## Kleer Kut

I'm not sure where I heard it, but I remember hearing that window AC units are practically nonexistent there. If you don't already have all of the tools to evacuate and refill a system then you probably don't want to invest in it. You could probably assemble something from random parts (mini fridge, portable AC, automotive AC) and put the parts where you want them and have someone pull a vacuum, test for leaks, and properly charge the system.

If you could find someone that does HVAC, automotive AC, or perhaps a hacker space with the tools and someone knowledgeable then they may be persuaded to help you with a case of beer or prepaid card for something universal like Amazon, Visa gift card or the like. If your plan is to use a window unit without breaching the sealed system, and there aren't any to be had, then your only option on that path is to shell out some serious money. It might genuinely be cheaper to buy the tools and piece together a system vs buying a new machine.


----------



## TwirlyWhirly555

Ebay will be the best place you would find one , they are not very common at all in the UK


----------



## Futan

Just randomly curious why that is? Is AC in general not really a thing there?


----------



## TwirlyWhirly555

Its not that AC isn't common but most home users use the standard upright units as window mounting the entire unit isn't a viable option to a lot of people and other people who would like permanent systems go for the Split unit setup .

I personally have a upright unit vented though a wall , Window units are available in the UK but they are not as popular as the split and upright systems and I would say this is mainly to how the units are mounted .


----------



## SolarNova

Thanks for the replies.

Does seem it is not an option, or very limited at that.

Ill just have to keep an eye out for one long term. grab one even if im not ready for the build yet i guess.

Or find a portable AC that has low mounted evaporator, though that will be difficult, technical specs like that are rarely advertised, and those selling second hand units are unlikely to know themselves.

Im even having a hard time finding a company who builds made to order refrigeration systems. Finding things like this in the UK is waaaay harder than in the US


----------



## thomasj90

Hey dude I had a look (im uk based too) and i would suggest a bar beer fridge,or tabletop freezer
Ive seen them used in subzero OC in the UK before for the same reason lack of mini AC units
(to our US readers the uk is normally too cold to need AC, outside of industrial applications)
most beer fridges use the mini compressers *(linear compressers) about the size of a Coke can.
the condensers are usualy A4 size. you can pick one up for around £50-£100

Russell Hobbs RHTTFZ1 Tabletop Freezer - White this is on argos for £89 brand spankers!

No perfect i know but other than that we just get swamp cooler style units, no time for the humidity there...


----------



## toolmaker03

SolarNova said:


> Greetings.
> 
> So im sorting out where i can buy all the neccesery components for a specialised PC liquid cooling system im going to be undertaking.
> 
> One component, a Window AC Unit, is proving very dificult to find.
> 
> Whilst they seem to be readily available and easy to find in the US, in the UK they seem non existant. The few i have found can only be purchased brand new(expensive) and there are not many options.
> 
> Buying one new is out of the question, ill be striping it down and heavily modding it, which could lead to me breaking it and having to try agian with another unit. So i cant be spending £200+ per unit.
> Equaly out of the question is buying a more common portable AC unit available in the UK, as they are all tower/upright units with the evaporator mounted up high above the condenser and compressor, no good for my modding purposes.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea where i should be looking, when the time does come to buy, to find second hand Window mounted AC units in the UK ?
> 
> ----yes you probably guesed correctly, im creating a chilled system, subzero infact----
> 
> Cheers


have you considered getting a water chiller?

it is a A/C unit, already rebuilt to cool water, well any way have a look at this unit, and let me know what you think.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Water-Ch...212571?hash=item2370f8db1b:g:7yQAAOSwgQ9V0Z3l


----------



## SolarNova

thomasj90 said:


> Hey dude I had a look (im uk based too) and i would suggest a bar beer fridge,or tabletop freezer
> Ive seen them used in subzero OC in the UK before for the same reason lack of mini AC units
> (to our US readers the uk is normally too cold to need AC, outside of industrial applications)
> most beer fridges use the mini compressers *(linear compressers) about the size of a Coke can.
> the condensers are usualy A4 size. you can pick one up for around £50-£100
> 
> Russell Hobbs RHTTFZ1 Tabletop Freezer - White this is on argos for £89 brand spankers!
> 
> No perfect i know but other than that we just get swamp cooler style units, no time for the humidity there...


Hey thanks for the sugestion. im afraid that such small chillers just wont have the cooling power to do what i want. Im really looking for some serious sub zero potential.




toolmaker03 said:


> have you considered getting a water chiller?
> 
> it is a A/C unit, already rebuilt to cool water, well any way have a look at this unit, and let me know what you think.
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Water-Ch...212571?hash=item2370f8db1b:g:7yQAAOSwgQ9V0Z3l


I have seen those, i've had to rule them out purely on price. I'e got no problem spending £1000 on somthing i know will do what i want, but a product meant for somthing else, on ebay, without the details on its minimum temp achievable, and using relativly standard refrigerants, single stange ..and over £1000.. isnt somthing ill likely go for.



Appreciate the replies guys.


----------



## Sznikers

I don't think you will be able to attain one in UK and I wouldn't buy from abroad as it may get stopped on the border. Refrigerants are heavy regulated (bribed) area and in each country, depending on who's been paying better, different gases are banned or under limited use. Not to mention the cost of shipping 30kg unit. You wil have to try your luck with stand alone unit or pay for installation of split one. Many years ago wanted to do a chiller from stand alone unit and scrapped the whole idea after turning one on. Its god damn loud, and I'm one of those people who put 8xGPU mining rig in their bedroom so they can save up on heating. Split unit will save you from that unbearable noise and you will not have to endure sauna like temperatures in summer.


----------



## Jspinks020

Throw appliances out in the yard or something. Should tear apart that dehumidfier and use the pump or something lol.


----------



## Veltri

While window units are the easiest you have other options. But first let me mention that a fridge or little freezer won’t do it. They don’t have the capacity so you can skip the research on them.

One viable option is a dehumidifier. They operate like an AC and are reasonably compact. They will however require more bending of pipes to make them work. And since bending the pipe can be disasterous you need to be selective in which one you buy. Look for an option where the evap is seperated from the condenser as much as possible and has both in and out piping at the top of the coils evap. 

Another option, since you are willing to spend a few bucks, is to build one. A used condensing unit from a commercial stand up fridge can be had for cheap. Just call up your local commercial fridge outfit and see if they have an old 3/4HP unit to sell. They very well may. I got mine for $100 CAD. Then you just need a TXV and heat exchanger. Add to that a few odds and ends and a ton of knowledge and skill and you can be set right up.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Architect's Perspective:

Most of Europe's climate is less extreme than North America. North American summers can get hot & humid, depending on the location. Summers in most of Europe aren't as hot _ and_ humid and typically don't require force cooling (Air Conditioning). 

Second, HVAC (Heating, Ventilation, & Cooling) systems in the conventional sense we're accustomed to in North America are simply not present in typical European homes. Most homes in Europe, especially in the United Kingdom, rely on Water Boilers & Radiators for heating. You will see 100mm fans & circular ducts in bathrooms for moisture & exhaust fans in kitchens as required by local building codes but most homes, which are older, don't have the space for duct work.

Third, it's simply a luxury. 

For those reasons, you will not find a Window A/C unit easily.

Now, I highly recommend you check out Mitsubishi's A/C units. They are available in the UK. Mitsubishi make a series that are floor or ceiling mounted and they're very robust. Granted, they are quite industrial  I'm sure if you search on Gumtree, you will find one. I know of these units specifically because they were specified on a project I was involved in that was located in the UK. New, they're expensive but they are beasts 

https://www.gumtree.com/p/plumbing-central-heating/mitsubishi-air-con-unit/1323474599

20 GBP


----------

